# Does anybody want their Shengshou cubes modded?



## Jboogie300 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey im thinking about modding other people's cubes to earn some money, and i am not quite sure whether to or not. It depends how many people would like theirs to be done. Let me know!


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 30, 2012)

Jboogie300 said:


> Hey im thinking about modding other people's cubes to earn some money, and i am not quite sure whether to or not. It depends how many people would like theirs to be done. Let me know!


 
I would love mine to be modded


----------



## retep (Apr 30, 2012)

I am going to be ordering shengshou 4x4-6x6 cubes in a few days and would like them modded, but if it is going to be more than like $10 (including shipping) I think I will just do it myself (or not at all, depending on how I like the cube and what not)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 30, 2012)

Depends on what all mods will you be going to do and how much will it cost


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 30, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> Depends on what all mods will you be going to do and how much will it cost


 
^^^

Also, it would be nice if you bought them and modded them, then people could buy them from you rather than us buying them, sending them to you, having them modded, and then you sending them to us.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> it would be nice if you bought them and modded them, then people could buy them from you rather than us buying them, sending them to you, having them modded, and then you sending them to us.


 
This is generally the best approach. It's stupid to send it to someone to mod it and have to wait all that time, not having the cube and then have to pay. It would be too time consuming for a start. People are paying for comfortable service that is quick and easy. Otherwise they don't pay. Remember that anyone can mod a cube if they aren't too lazy, so you are really aiming at the lazy people. That has to be the selling point. Honestly though I don't think there is much market for it with bigger cubes. Most people serious enough to need/appreciate a decently modded SS 4x4-6x6 probably will just do it themselves. At least thats my take on it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 30, 2012)

/argument_about_probably_nothing

On topic: Yes. I was going to buy a shengshou 4x4 pretty soon.


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll consider trusting the guy when i hear of a few people that are well known and not so well known give a good response to this possible service


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 30, 2012)

Izovire is doing konsta mods for a limited time


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 30, 2012)

Justin, how much to mod an ss4? Everytime I mod my 4x4s and up, they turn out really crappy. :/


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 30, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> I'll consider trusting the guy when i hear of a few people that are well known and not so well known give a good response to this possible service


 Which is exactly what emolover said except in an ass****ish manner. I agree with him he just could do with some manners. Way to welcome someone to the forums like. The guy COULD be a genuinely nice guy but if you treat him like he's not welcome from the start we lose a potentially valuable member. Balls need to be chilled by some folk.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 30, 2012)

depends on the price and what mod(s) you do (konsta mod, florian mod, both) but im definately interested. also, would you be able to pre lube it with something like traxxis or lubix? 

P.S, welcome to the forums


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

i would be interested if you bought the cubes first, modded them, and then sold them through a website. Although I already have one, it would probably be cheaper to just buy a new modded one.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't understand why someone would do this, there is an excellent forum post on how to mod the SS 4x4 and as long as you have access to sand paper it really isn't that difficult to accomplish. If it works for you then gratz, but I don't see why it should.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> I don't understand why someone would do this, there is an excellent forum post on how to mod the SS 4x4 and as long as you have access to sand paper it really isn't that difficult to accomplish. If it works for you then gratz, but I don't see why it should.


 
Well some people might now have time, or the tools to do it. Some might also be too scared to try a mod or just suck at it and don't want to ruin there cubes. Or if you like me and you have a lot of money to burn, then this is perfect.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

@Cheese11

Time? From what I've heard most people spend at least 1 hour a day practicing/on forums. Tools? all I had was sandpaper and it worked perfectly. Too scared? take your time, ask the creator of the mod questions or don't do it. Too much money? Though this is just an opinion I'd much rather spend my money on more cubes, if I had any money. If after all that you are still unconvinced, then I really don't know what to say. The mod is good but I wouldn't pay someone else to do it for me

Edit: to answer the title of the OP, everyone wants their SS cubes modded, but not for a price.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> @Cheese11
> 
> Time? From what I've heard most people spend at least 1 hour a day practicing/on forums. Tools? all I had was sandpaper and it worked perfectly. Too scared? take your time, ask the creator of the mod questions or don't do it. Too much money? Though this is just an opinion I'd much rather spend my money on more cubes, if I had any money. If after all that you are still unconvinced, then I really don't know what to say. The mod is good but I wouldn't pay someone else to do it for me
> 
> Edit: to answer the title of the OP, everyone wants their SS cubes modded, but not for a price.


 
When people spend 1 hour a day practicing, there cubing. If your like me and have no time at all to anything (I don't practice), then some people will like there cubes modded. With just sandpaper, the mod will take well over an hour, let alone the 1 that they use to practice. 

And I would rather have a better cube than more; but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

Say you have one hour a day of free time to practice and the mod takes 2 hours to fully complete, but you want to spend 75% of your time cubing. You have 15 mins a day to do more and more of the mod. So after 8 days, your cube is modded. If you sent this person your cube, I would assume it would take a week to get back to you and it would cost you money, by doing the mod yourself you save money and use the same amount of time. Either way your SS cube will be unusable for a certain amount of time but by doing it yourself you save money and know your cube is safe.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't mind my SS 5x5 modded.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 30, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> @Cheese11
> 
> Time? From what I've heard most people spend at least 1 hour a day practicing/on forums. Tools? all I had was sandpaper and it worked perfectly. Too scared? take your time, ask the creator of the mod questions or don't do it. Too much money? Though this is just an opinion I'd much rather spend my money on more cubes, if I had any money. If after all that you are still unconvinced, then I really don't know what to say. The mod is good but I wouldn't pay someone else to do it for me
> 
> Edit: to answer the title of the OP, everyone wants their SS cubes modded, *but not for a price*.


 
Implying your time is not valuable? Paying someone to perform a service is worth it (or not) based on your opportunity cost.

Just because people spend one hour a day practicing doesn't mean they want to spend one hour a day modding. Maybe they think their time is better spent practicing.

I will reply to your seemingly sarcastic response (which could be completely misread, and I'm sorry if this is the case) with a trite response: if you think that modding cubes involves no price, please kindly mod one for me. I'll pay for the materials. Just not the service.

OT: As other people have said, stocked mods would be nice. As in, have some modded 4x4s and maybe even 5x5s in stock and have people purchase premodded cubes.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not implying that the service is not worth it. What I'm saying is that it is something almost anyone can do for very little to no money at all, especially when the service provided is something that just about any cuber could do. It's not a if he is melting down the plastic and remodelling the cube. Also I'm not trying to offend any one, just voicing my opinion. He asked a question, I answered.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 30, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> I'm not implying that the service is not worth it. What I'm saying is that it is something almost anyone can do for very little to no money at all, especially when the service provided is something that just about any cuber could do. It's not a if he is melting down the plastic and remodelling the cube. Also I'm not trying to offend any one, just voicing my opinion. He asked a question, I answered.


 
Okay, that makes sense. And I think you're right. That's why sending our own cubes and having to wait for them to be modded isn't cost-effective. In the time that it takes to wait for the cube to be shipped back to us, we could have modded the cube already. But I think a lot of people would purchase a premodded cube; Lubix has set this precedence.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

Even though a premodded cube is a better idea, I think it depends on the mod. From what I understand the Dayan cube mods that Lubix do take specific tools and knowledge wheras the SS mods are fairly simple and are available for anyone to learn. Also Lubix brought out lube that really helps sell the products.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 30, 2012)

> From what I understand the Dayan cube mods that Lubix do take specific tools and knowledge wheras the SS mods are fairly simple and are available for anyone to learn.



From what I've seen, not really.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

Lubix, SS or both?


----------



## justkidin123 (Apr 30, 2012)

... It's common knowledge what lubix does to their cubes, they use a metal file? lol I just use a nail file to do my CPM and 48 point. It's easier than the SS mods.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 30, 2012)

If I am wrong, I'm wrong. Either way I still think that paying for someone to mod a cube and then send it back to you is a bit unrealistic, in terms of findig customers.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 1, 2012)

Zyrb said:


> Lubix, SS or both?


 
My ShenShou 5x5 mod took me 3 1/2 hours. Worth it, but not enough. Plus, the Lubix mods are super duper easy and I did in 20min.


----------



## izovire (May 1, 2012)

Punjisticks said:


> Izovire is doing konsta mods for a limited time


 
For *limited pre-order*... which means I only accept a certain quantity of orders with mods so that I don't get a huge backlog. 

On topic of this thread. I suggest that you get a stock of SS4x4's that way people don't need to mail their personal cubes to you. It is safer, it saves time (for shipping twice), and saves money.


----------



## Jboogie300 (May 3, 2012)

Al60RI7HMIS7 is having me mod her cubes and theyre here already and will be done and shipped soon


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 2, 2012)

hey if the offer on this thread is still up, would you florian mod my SS 5x5? if so, what type of payment is requiered? thanks.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 2, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> hey if the offer on this thread is still up, would you florian mod my SS 5x5? if so, what type of payment is requiered? thanks.



Same story for me, that's be awesome. I want my 4x4 VIII modded if thats possible.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 2, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Same story for me, that's be awesome. I want my 4x4 VIII modded if thats possible.



You can get it from the cubicle. The OP is the 4x4 modder for them.


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, i modded my 4x4 vIII with Konsta Florian mod... and its great  I broke my PB's for single, ao5 and ao12


----------

